# Rudy Fernandez



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> jwquick Trail Blazers actively seeking trade for Rudy Fernandez according to agent Andy Miller. Boston, Chicago and New York are leading candidates


This would take care of our need for a 2.


----------



## Maldito21 (Jun 13, 2010)

Who do we give up? Knicks already said Chandler wasn't going to be part of any trade involving Fernandez. I personally think they will try to use Chandler in a bigger trade, maybe a melo or cp3 or some other difference maker.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Maldito21 said:


> Who do we give up? Knicks already said Chandler wasn't going to be part of any trade involving Fernandez. I personally think they will try to use Chandler in a bigger trade, maybe a melo or cp3 or some other difference maker.


I wish Knick fans would stop mentioning us getting the next team Franchise Player. 

If u think the Trevor Ariza trade made coach Larry Brown look bad.....
Trading Wilson Chandler in his ending contract season will make Knick management/headcoach look real bad. Especially to Portland who been in dire need of an offense/defense starting SF. 
Miller/Roy/Chandler/Aldridge/Oden or Priz, that starting lineup would make the Western Conference angry as hell at the Knicks. 

The Knicks best bet at SG is to resign T-Mac to 1 or 2 years so Azu/Walker/Feilds could pickup pointers from T-Mac veteranship.


----------



## Maldito21 (Jun 13, 2010)

Knicks already stated that Chandler will not be included in any trade involving Rudy. Did I not mention that already?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Kiyaman said:


> Especially to Portland who been in dire need of an offense/defense starting SF.
> Miller/Roy/Chandler/Aldridge/Oden or Priz, that starting lineup would make the Western Conference angry as hell at the Knicks.


ever heard of batum? he's a small forward and better than chandler.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

How about a 3-way deal? We take Sasha Vujacic's $5 million contract and two first round picks in exchange for Bill Walker, then reroute our package from the Lakers with Chandler's contract for Rudy Fernandez and Joel Pryzbilla? It works financially and gets rid of the glut at the SF spot we have. We have currently have 4 SF's (Anthony Randolph, Danilo Gallinari, Wilson Chandler and Bill Walker) and Kelenna Azuibuike who can play spot duty at the 4. This essentially makes Chandler and Walker expendable.


----------

